# Can you fix kak juices?



## Rob Fisher (26/3/21)

Some marginal juices can be fixed with Sweetener and or menthol... and some good juices can be enhanced with the additives! 

Are there any other concentrates that can be used to enhance or fix juices?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Adephi (26/3/21)

WS-23 give the cooling effect without the menthol taste. Refreshes some juices that doesn't have cooling. Turns a juices from a warm soggy fruit salad to a out-of-the-fridge fresh fruit salad.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (26/3/21)

Yes but with something as kak as a rotting mango-coconut taste, highly unlikely. I threw my Drip Hacks Cryo Mango out today after it had just steeped in for about a month or two - it was horrid, needless to say I'm not buying the one shot again. In the beginning it was actually nice... So weird that this juice turned out kak after a while.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## GSM500 (26/3/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Some marginal juices can be fixed with Sweetener and or menthol... and some good juices can be enhanced with the additives!
> 
> Are there any other concentrates that can be used to enhance or fix juices?
> View attachment 226105



You could try Clyro Enhance. Have not used it myself as of yet but have been warned to keep it at around 0.5% of you mix

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/3/21)

RainstormZA said:


> Yes but with something as kak as a rotting mango-coconut taste, highly unlikely. I threw my Drip Hacks Cryo Mango out today after it had just steeped in for about a month or two - it was horrid, needless to say I'm not buying the one shot again. In the beginning it was actually nice... So weird that this juice turned out kak after a while.



Funny that, had mine sit for about 5 months, and it was way better and less sweet than the first month... guess with the concoction of flavors in there, each will end up being different though...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (26/3/21)

I found long ago that trying to fix a juice is too much trouble. I just chuck it. Done. Make the next one....lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (26/3/21)

If i make a fruit juice that turns out rubbish i tend to add Vintage Blackjack for a nice fruity Blackjack, most of my fruit recipes end up being fruity Blackjack lol!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ivc_mixer (26/3/21)

GSM500 said:


> You could try Clyro Enhance. Have not used it myself as of yet but have been warned to keep it at around 0.5% of you mix


Clyroenhance is very much the same as TFA Smooth and FA Vape Wizard, won't really help make a bad juice better, it just rounds it off more. Wayne from DIY or Die explained it best when he said you can eat a fruit salad as is with the whole fruits or you can throw it in a blender and the latter is what TFA Smooth, etc. does to juices.

@Rob Fisher - there's no real cure for a bad juice, adding menthol or sweetener can help a bit, but only so much. You can add things like Meringue, WS23 or Malic Acid, etc. as well but one will only be enhancing (slightly) that which is not great. The only real thing to do would be to identify the flavour you think is lacking and adding that which changes the profile slightly and will make it better, or one hopes so at least. I have a custard recipe for example which was okay but not great and then I thought it needs more custard but not the same that's in there, something else. So I added another custard flavour and it then went from okay to my ADV for almost a year.

Reactions: Winner 5 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/21)

I have developed a liking for sweet juices and have been adding a bit of Super Sweet to my Red Pill. It changes the juice but is still really nice and am enjoying it. I mix around 1ml to 120mls of Red Pill! It plays havoc with the coil and gunks up in a day but seeing as I rewick every day it's not an issue!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/4/21)

Cap Super Sweet is the secret to many commercial juices.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## JordanEpic (9/4/21)

Was really hoping for a nice sweet yummy creme soda or lime milkshake.. ended up with some nutty off milk derivative.. not amped, don't know if I can ever fix the dominant nut taste.. maybe someone knows of some magic tricks?


----------



## ivc_mixer (9/4/21)

JordanEpic said:


> View attachment 227106
> Was really hoping for a nice sweet yummy creme soda or lime milkshake.. ended up with some nutty off milk derivative.. not amped, don't know if I can ever fix the dominant nut taste.. maybe someone knows of some magic tricks?


The write up about this says it's a milkshake, not cream soda nor lime, just a milkshake. So it sounds like a milkshake base recipe. Now, not sure about the nutty flavour, but being a milkshake base you can maybe add some CBE Cream Soda (I'd suggest 1.5% and then work your way up from there)

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (9/4/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Cap Super Sweet is the secret to many commercial juices.


Agree, always exceptions but most quality well crafted e-liquids should be sweet enough just from the flavours included, i feel adding sweetener is usually only needed to mask sub-standard juice! Again there are exceptions but in general the worst commercial juice i have used is from the US, it's hard sometimes to even tell the profile beyond sweet!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Raindance (10/4/21)

In order to solve a problem like this we need to first identify the root cause of the issue. In the case of Knee And Knuckle juice it is a case of holding on to a juice because there is hope it can be saved. 

in order to fix this we add 5% TFA Honey to the mix and let steep for about 24 hours.
The end result will be such that all hope of the juice being salvageable will be lost and you can bin the juice with no regrets.

Best Regards

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Munro31 (10/4/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have developed a liking for sweet juices and have been adding a bit of Super Sweet to my Red Pill. It changes the juice but is still really nice and am enjoying it. I mix around 1ml to 120mls of Red Pill! It plays havoc with the coil and gunks up in a day but seeing as I rewick every day it's not an issue!
> View attachment 227102


I also did the same with my OS Red Pill that I use in my DOTRBA , it has brought out the berries and leaves a nice cool after taste, very happy with the results

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

